# Wo befinden sich iSCSI-Pakete im Protokollstapel?



## erik s. (16. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich sitze gerade an der Prüfungsvorbereitung zum Fachinformatiker an einem Handlungsschritt zum Thema iSCSI.
In einer der Teilaufgaben geht es quasi um die Einordnung von iSCSI in den Protokollstapel. Im Bild, das ich angehangen habe, ist auch die Aufgabenstellung komplett zu sehen. Die rot eingetragenen Ziffern sind der Lösungsvorschlag der IHK.

Meine Frage ist, ob die Zuweisung von Nummer 5 und 6 wirklich korrekt sind?
Ich dachte, dass der iSCSI-Payload ins TCP-Datagramm eingebettet ist und nicht umgekehrt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Grüße,
Erik


----------



## olqs (16. November 2010)

Ich denke mal du meinst jetzt welche Schicht im OSI Modell.

Da iscsi über TCP transportiert wird und TCP ja in der Schicht 4 ist:
1 Kabel
2 Ethernet
3 IP
4 TCP
Nummern sind nicht aufs Bild bezogen.

Muss iscsi dann darüber liegen. Ich würd jetzt da auch mal 5 sagen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Bild falsch beschriftet.

Ich würde in der Bild Beschriftung Punkt 5 und 6 tauschen.

Auszug aus der RFC dazu: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3720#section-3.2.1


> Communication between the initiator and target occurs over one or
> more TCP connections.  The TCP connections carry control messages,
> SCSI commands, parameters, and data within iSCSI Protocol Data Units
> (iSCSI PDUs).



Hier transportiert TCP den iSCSI Payload. Da schummelt sich nichts wie im Bild zwischen IP und TCP rein.

Gruss
olqs


----------



## erik s. (16. November 2010)

Okay, vielen Dank für die zügige Antwort.
Mit dem RFC-Auszug bestätigst du auch meine Vermutung.

Gruß,
Erik


----------



## olqs (16. November 2010)

Ich weiß noch aus meiner Berufsschulzeit, das man manche Lehrer mit RFC lesen ganz schön nerven konnte


----------

